# Gene Simmons AFTER face lift...



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Did you guys see the picture of him? He looks messed up, lol... they're supposed to show him on his reality TV show this Sunday too, here it is:










There's also a disgusting video of him getting the surgery on YouTube, I wouldn't reccomend watching it before or while eating.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I love the show. His kids are pretty normal for rich kids. The son is funny as hell.

If I'm not mistakin' the Tweeds are from Saskatoon.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> If I'm not mistakin' the Tweeds are from Saskatoon.


I thought she was from Nfld?


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

Whitbourne, Newfoundland.

I remember the episode of Thrill of a Lifetime she appeared on where she wanted to pose for a Playboy photo shoot. Too bad that didn't work out for her...:wink: I remember it so well because it was the week before/after the guy who wanted to played with Triumph. 

The joke about Shannon was: You can take Shannon out of Dildo (NFLD), but you can't take the dildo out of Shannon.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I didn't know about Nfld originally.

Did a google. Apparently they moved to Saskatoon from Nfld when she was in her teens.


----------

